# What is the most beautiful city in Europe?



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

What do yo think?


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

1. Paris
2. Lisbon
3. Stockholm
4. Seville
5. Rome


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Paris is too beautiful of a city.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Some of these cities I have never visited,how can I compare ?!


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

only capitals?


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Madrid
Paris
Lisbon
Prague
Rome


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

every city has it's own beauty! 

and why are dubrovnik and zürich the only "non capital" cities?


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

Venice.


----------



## indipuk (Jul 14, 2007)

wtf you include tirana, podgorica, sarajevo and miss Riga or St.Petersburg? :rofl:


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

San Sebastian, Spain was incredible, both for its natural setting and architecture. I can't imagine a more beautiful city.


----------



## Reverie (Nov 23, 2007)

So many other beautiful cities in Europe !

Göttingen
Bruges
Florence
Berne
Venice
Barcelona
Verona
Salamanca
Aix-en-Provence
Bratislava
Innsbruck
Ghent
Ajaccio
Bonifacio
Stuttgart
Kraków
Łódź
Seville
Nice
Bordeaux
Munich
Riga
Saint Petersburg
Salzburg
Edinburgh
Lucerne
Montpellier
Geneva
Córdoba
Antwerp
Odessa
Annecy
Naples
Tallinn
Galway
Perth
Padua
Lublin
Liège
Bremen
Porto
Strasbourg
Utrecht
Maastricht
Granada
...and so many others

Maybe it could be more efficient if you create polls according to the size of the cities (> 1,000,000 ; >500,000 ; >200,000 etc.)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

the city on two continents, 3000 years in the making

I give you *ISTANBUL,*
at street level (the most important level) its unsurpassed imo.
The most visually interesting streetscape and vibe at the mo:


For urban setpieces, it takes some beating:


























































































































x





















































































































































































































































































*
In short, its not about how cool looking people are,
or x amount of beautiful people, clubs, bars or art galleries,
but the juxtapositions of the old and new, East and West, conservative and liberal.
Gay bars by ancient teahouses, mini skirts by mosques, headscarves in clubs, you name it
you got it.*


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Vilnius*:



taimis said:


>


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

This city list is more than strange...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

The title should be what is the most beautiful CAPITAL city of Europe. But even that's the case, the list is still far from exhaustive.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

OF THE CAPITALS
I voted for Amsterdam. But I'm not sure, Rome is up there too.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Not all capitals are present here... :bash:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Monte Carlo


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Feel free to take a couple rides with me trough Copenhagen 

Part 1





Part 2





Part 3





Part 4





And pics can be found in my signature...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Can't believe that Shrewsbury isn't on this list, disgusting! hno:


----------



## StrangeBru (Aug 13, 2008)

I voted for Prague. I think Split, Istanbul and Paris look beautiful too.


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Never been there, but I think Paris is fabulous....

Rome, Prague, Istanbul dan Moscow are nice, too.....


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

eklips said:


> And what do the bad areas in Paris/Rome/Sydney/ San Francisco look like?


^^ Well the ugliest and worst districts of inner Paris are some of most vibrant of the city when the most beautiful areas are some of most boring. :lol:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens because its the ugliest city with the most beautiful soul. 
But I voted for Rome.


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Istanbul and Paris.


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

Why do these threads always end up with some people posting a million pictures of their city of choice? Just pick the 5 most beautiful and leave the other meaningless pictures that could have been taken in every city out. Thanks!

I don't know what capital city to choose, just too difficult. I can't make a choice if I haven't visited them all!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^This kind of threads is like asking:
In which city do you live?


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^This kind of threads is like asking:
> In which city do you live?


Or what is the capital of your country...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

I only voted for my number one.

1) Paris
2) Istanbul
3) Berlin
4) Copenhagen
5) Brussels


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

There are incredible cities such as Salamanca which to me is far nicer than all of those cities listed except for Madrid , Paris and Rome . Which to me are the most beautiful in all of that list .

And what's with cities like Dubrovnik ? I saw it once and apart from the beautiful setting there are a shit load of similar sized cities in Europe that are far nicer .


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

I would vote for Istanbul for the most beautiful, in so many different ways. I just cant wait to go back there.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

1. Paris
2. Prague
3. Nice
4. Rome
5. Amsterdam
6. Monte Carlo

Istanbul looks beautiful from the pictures but i've never been there 

and where's Florence??


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

It's hard to choose because many European cities are beautiful in their unique way...and then again, for the same reason--many have accumulated layers and layers of architecture from various centuries, especially the older ones.

But like most here so far, I voted for Paris. But if I vote for Paris it's not because I think Paris has the most beautiful architecture in the world or the 10 most beautiful buildings of any European city. I think the most beautiful architecture and set of buildings are distributed among Prague, Vienna, Rome and even Istanbul and St Petersburg. 

Instead, I vote for Paris because its beauty seems to me much more consistent throughout that city. Even if Paris were to annex some its much less attractive and less planned suburbs it would probably still keep her in 1st place because if you think some of Paris suburbs are unattractive you must see the suburbs or outer districts of other major European cities. 

I think in exchange for not having the most beautiful buildings and colors, Paris got quantity. That's it! Paris has quantity, rather than quality. I know it doesn't sound so good for Paris but its actually a good thing...I think  Two exceptions that are must are the Louvre and Opera Garnier. Those are quality, indeed! And I do love Ile de la Cité with it's Conciergerie.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

jlshyang said:


> 1. Paris
> 2. Prague
> 3. Nice
> 4. Rome
> ...


italy.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Venice (not in the list)
Paris
Rome
Prague


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

caminerillo said:


> Venice.


+1

Why isnt Venice on the list???



Jonesy55 said:


> Can't believe that Shrewsbury isn't on this list, disgusting! hno:


:laugh:


----------



## jonas.coryn (Aug 19, 2008)

Bruges.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Paris


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Lisbon and Évora...


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

where the hell is St. Petersburg?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ In Russia!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Some people have voted more than once or twice!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

edubejar said:


> Some people have voted more than once or twice!


Thats because its a multi choice poll. I myself voted for 4 cities!


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

for me, Paris is No.1

also beautiful are Prague, Vienna, Rome, Kyjiv and some others

I miss Bratislava, which is capital of Slovakia, and Casanova said its the most beautiful city of Europe.

Bratislava pics:


























































I also miss some cities, which are not in list - Barcelona, Istanbul, Florence, Český Krumlov, Venice...


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Paris, London, Zürich, Moscow...and Barcelona if it was there!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

soloveich said:


> where the hell is St. Petersburg?


In Florida 

And in Russia of course, by far the best looking of the two!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Amrafel said:


> for me, Paris is No.1
> 
> also beautiful are Prague, Vienna, Rome, Kyjiv and some others
> 
> ...


Sorry but is this supposed to be a beautiful view? LOL


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

FREKI said:


> In Florida
> 
> Freki ,Florida is not in Europe it's in the USA , you must go back to school :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^You did read all of my post mate :lol:

( may I surgest highlighting it  )


Anyways 2 new video tours of Copenhagen by me - deside for yourself 


Part 1 - primarily Old town




Larger High Quality available on YouTube's site: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYiLbwudbdw
( click *"watch in high quality"* under the player )


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes I do it's all here for every one to see , so don't worry I am just a fan of these things , and of course Coppenhagen is a beautiful City no one said it's ugly don't be too sensitive


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

i voted Paris
but i think Copenhagen and Vienna will be very nice too


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Funchal the Capital of Madeira Island


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

dubart said:


> And where's Venice? Or *Heidelberg*? We have Podgorica and Tiranë instead :bash:
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Heidelberg really isn't that special...the old inner city is maybe beautifull but in general it looks like every other german city the same size.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Charleroi or Middlesbrough


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Vienna is the best!

I also voted for Berlin, Stockholm, Prague, Budapest and Zürich.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

dubart said:


> Not all capitals are present here... :bash:


No, why can't we vote for Brussels?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

soloveich said:


> where the hell is St. Petersburg?


In Arkansas.
:lol:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Amrafel said:


> Český Krumlov


Where the hell is that place? :shifty:
The name sounds scary...


----------



## Mercedes S600 (Nov 6, 2006)

St. Petersburg


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Paris










Istanbul










Madrid


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Ejdera said:


> Madrid



Man that photo is at least from 1980


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Of this list Amsterdam of course. The others don't even come close.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

I voted Paris, Rome and Vienna. I would have also voted Geneva but it's not included in the poll.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Amsterdam and Istanbull


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Parissssss baby!


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

Bruges, Brussels, Antwerp, Ghent?


----------



## Kushro-I (Oct 6, 2008)

I AMSTERDAM :lovethem:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Out of those I've only been to Lisbon, Paris, London, Dublin, Berlin, Oslo, Stockholm, Helsinki, Copenhagen, Prague, Budapest, Dubrovnik, Ljubljana, Rome and Zürich. 

And I liked them all. Some more than others, naturally. Copenhagen and Ljubljana are vastly underrated, imo, while Prague has become too much of a touristy hotspot. 
(Zagreb is definitely missing on the list - what a cosy and livable city...)


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Paris without a doubt.


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

I vote for Antwerp and Barcelona.

Istanbul looks nice on the pics, but I never bin there so I cant judge. The Turkish people there look very modern in comparing the half million Turkish migrants in the Netherlands.....


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

Of These cities I visited Paris, Rome, Madrid and Lisbon.

And I vote Rome, in second place would be Barcelona, which isn't in the list


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Madrid 4ever!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Many beautiful cities in Europe, but my vote goes to Paris !


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Vienna, the most beautiful (and underrated) by far!


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

No doubt Istanbul... Everything is magical there...


----------



## Aceto (Jun 27, 2007)

1- Rome/Paris
2- Budapest
3- Copenhagen


----------



## D34511 (Apr 14, 2009)

beauty is subjective


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

I would devide the ranking of most beautifull European cities by their size like follow:

*Group 1* Istanbul, London, Moscow, Paris

*Group 2* Athens, Barcelona, Berlin, Kiev, Madrid, Milan, Rome, St. Petresburg

*Group 3* Amsterdam, Brussels, Budapest, Copenhagen, Cologne, Dublin, Hamburg, Lisbon, Lyon, Marseille, Munich, Naples, Odessa, Prague, Stockholm, Vienna

*Group 4* Antwerp, Bordeaux, Cracow, Dresden, Edinburgh, Frankfurt, Genova, Helsinki, Lviv, Nuremburg, Oslo, Porto, Riga, Salonica, Seville, Turin, Valencia, Vilnius, Zagreb

*Group 5* Bern, Bolonia, Brasov, Bratislava, Brno, Brugges, Florence, Geneve, Gothenburg, Graz, Ljubljana, Lubeck, Munster, Nice, Rouen, Salzburg, Sarajevo, Split, Strasbourg, Tallin, Torun, Valldolid, Venice, Verona, Zurich

*Group 6* Bath, Coimbra, Cork, Dubrovnik, Eger, Gottingen _(+ some other in Germany)_, Innsbruck, Iraklion, Leuven, Lucerne, Monte Carlo _(+ some in France)_, Nicosia, Olomouc, Segovia _(+ some other in Spain)_, Siena _(+ some other in Italy)_, Sighisoara, Uppsala, Veliko Tarnovo, York, Zamosc


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

D34511 said:


> beauty is subjective


so, this discussion is now useless, because this is an universal true :lol:


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Lisbon,Madrid,Stockholm,Rome and Lisbon


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

oo lah lah:bow:...oui ... naturellement c'est *paree*... c'est magnifique notre lune de miel bourg.. :cheers:


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Vienna is just an unbelievable city:cheers:


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Łódź


Out of curiosity, why name an industrial city and not historical cities like Poznan, Gdansk and Wroclaw?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

After seeing Google earth, I gotta say Madrid.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Paris
Lisbon
London


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

I chose Paris but would've voted for Venice or Salzburg if they were options.


----------



## ayawu (Apr 13, 2009)

where's Barcelona?


----------



## Reverie (Nov 23, 2007)

Sagaris said:


> Out of curiosity, why name an industrial city and not historical cities like Poznan, Gdansk and Wroclaw?


Because I'm not a specialist of Poland ? (And I like Łódź)


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

Rome,Paris,Vienna,St Petersburg ^^^^


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

A bit bit sad to see so many big cities (& capitals) in it while a lot of smaller cities are much more beautiful. 
Also I'm sad my city bruges is not included  but ok there are so many beautiful cities. 
If I had to chose I would go for dubrovnik (only based on pics tho) and Rome. I would also pick Venice if it was in the list. Yes, its maybe full of tourists etc... but its still a great city.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

its not a competition

its Paris


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Barcelona and Venice, but there aren't in the poll.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

What about Valletta in Malta??


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Change the name of the thread please. There's only state capitals idiot. Where's Barcelona, Seville, Firenze, Venice, Milano, Dubrovnik, Munich, Frankfurt, Koln... There are a lot of no-capital cities more beautiful than the cities tou put on the list. Change it plese.


----------



## Ize loob (Oct 14, 2007)

BARCELONA.. doesn't need to be in the poll.. because is a fact is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

It's basically impossible to say, but Lisbon has something diferent 


But i guess, other people would say the same about other city


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

MADRID .:cheers:


----------



## Xenobite (Sep 19, 2008)

1. St.Petersburg
2. Barcelona
3. Paris
4. Venice
5. Prague


----------



## marillion (Jul 21, 2006)

prague, ljubljana, bratislava


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Prettiest city i have been to is Vienna, it had enough life and culture not to feel like a museum and wasnt so big as to have endless souless streets like in Paris (though not saying Paris is made up of those streets, just its size means it has some). Budapest was very beautiful but needs alot of renovation as there was quite a bit of decay but had a nice mix of old and new like London except again without it being too big. Prague was too chocolate box for me though admitidley pretty its not my favourite and will be in Madrid next week so may change my mind!


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

Belgrade THE BEST


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Just talking of Europes capitals it would be for me:
1. Prague
2. Vienna
3. Paris
4. Rome


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I must say I love my city to bits. Lisbon is gorgeous, and so are Rome, etc. But I love smaller places such as Heidelberg, Strasbourg, Frankfurt am Main, Freiburg, Cagliari, Pisa... every city has its own characteristic...
I was in Riga but had no time to do sightseeing  there's always a next time!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

hrvat said:


> What do yo think?


*None of the above...

Frankfurt!​*






*If it's not in Europe...

Never mind!*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

venice


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

People only vote for london, paris, etc, because they don't even know that there're dozens of cities which are much more beautiful than those boring and annoying yuropean capitals.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Paris


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

btw, I hope such threads will be automaticly closed and creators will burn in hell.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Herr Lind said:


> People only vote for london, paris, etc, because they don't even know that there're dozens of cities which are much more beautiful than those boring and annoying yuropean capitals.


I agree! That's why such polls here really piss me off. XD

And talking of beautiful and London...erm...yeah.:nuts:
Though Paris does really live up to the hype. But Vienna and Prague are still prettier.


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

prettier than this ^^ ?






































Prague is beautiful but paris to :cheers: ( and paris have skycrapers :lol: )


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

The mid-sized cities in Europe are generally prettier and its historical cores are more intact than the large ones.

Cities like Amsterdam or Sevilla. I love cities like Paris or London but its historical cores did not fare that well.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

clearly the most beautiful city til 100,000 inhabitants is Dubrovnik...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Manolo_B2 said:


> clearly the most beautiful city til 100,000 inhabitants is Dubrovnik...


Europe is full of beautiful little cities that are more beautiful.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Pincio said:


> Europe is full of beautiful little cities that are more beautiful.


i guess you haven't been there... 

but you're right... europe has sooo many great, big, small, various and spectacular cities and towns...


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

I've been to Dubrovnik . Nice town . But there are a shit load of similar sized towns that are much nicer .


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Herr Lind said:


> btw, I hope such threads will be automaticly closed and creators will burn in hell.


lol made me laugh:rofl:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Herr Lind said:


> People only vote for london, paris, etc, because they don't even know that there're dozens of cities which are much more beautiful than those boring and annoying yuropean capitals.


totally agree:yes:


----------



## tolgakartal (Jul 26, 2008)

1. Prague (Czech Republica)
2. Istanbul (Turkey)
3. Lisboa (Portugal)
4. Roma (Italy)
5. Krakow (Poland)
6. Barcelona (Spain)
7. Vienna (Austria)
8. Riga (Latvia)
9. Milano (Italy)
10. Strasbourg (France)


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Just use google street view and you will see how beautiful londons center is, no need to argue. Have just come back from Madrid, and it was a beautiful city, medieval mixed with empire solidity and a mixture of 30's skyscrapers as well, what more could you ask for!


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

of the cities, to visit, I believe that Prague, Vienna, Dresden, are the most beautiful when I get other cities I changed my opinion


London and Berlin are amazing, amsterdam is nice, and I liked Barcelona. brugge, salzburg and leipzig is nice too, Milan and zuirch just crossing these cities, and they are the only cities that knowledge,


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

prague, paris and barcelona (minus modern buildings)


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Dzwonsson said:


> Well, why did someone set in the poll capitols only? There are a lot of truly interesting and beautiful cities in Europe, despite aren't capitols of the countries where they lie. And therefore I'm going to make my own list, where I situate places I visited only.
> 
> 1. Wrocław (Breslau), Poland
> 2. Prague, Czech Republic
> ...


Did you find Ancona a nice city?

It's generally regarded as a cliché ugly town in Italy.


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

I've never seen a more beautiful and interesting city than Rome.

Also the best place to go if you like history.


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Dzwonsson said:


> Well, why did someone set in the poll capitols only? There are a lot of truly interesting and beautiful cities in Europe, despite aren't capitols of the countries where they lie. And therefore I'm going to make my own list, where I situate places I visited only.
> 
> 1. Wrocław (Breslau), Poland
> 2. Prague, Czech Republic
> ...



Brussels isn't regarded as a beautiful city in Belgium to be honest so you can scrap that one of your list ^^. It has some nice corners but overall it's quite ugly and certainly not the most beautiful city in Europe . I agree that Bruges (& maybe Antwerp) are beautiful but most beautiful in Europe? Maybe. Difficult to say but lot's of cities are beautiful.

I haven't visited all of them ofc so of those I visited I would pick Rome/Venice/Dubrovnik/Florence. Yes maybe they are all tourist traps but if you purely look at the cities than they are definately one of the most beautiful ones in Europe. And the settings/landscape make it even more gorgeous.


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Fizmo1337 said:


> Brussels isn't regarded as a beautiful city in Belgium to be honest so you can scrap that one of your list ^^. It has some nice corners but overall it's quite ugly and certainly not the most beautiful city in Europe . I agree that Bruges (& maybe Antwerp) are beautiful but most beautiful in Europe? Maybe. Difficult to say but lot's of cities are beautiful.
> 
> I haven't visited all of them ofc so of those I visited I would pick Rome/Venice/Dubrovnik/Florence. Yes maybe they are all tourist traps but if you purely look at the cities than they are definately one of the most beautiful ones in Europe. And the settings/landscape make it even more gorgeous.


^^Brussels is quite nice, very multicultural...

I think it's imposibble to chose the most beautiful city in Europe...

You have the big citys => London, Paris, Istanbul, Berlin, Barcelona, Madrid, Rome...

The "smaller" Big citys => Brussels, Amsterdam, Vienna, Milan, Torino, Nice, Lille, Frankfurt...

the small citys => Antwerp, Bruges, Ghent, Florence, Dresden, Sienna, Venice, The Hague, Stockholm, Bergen, Brodeau, Strabourg, Seivilla, Sienna, Bolonga, Verona, Trieste...

Most of European citys are beautiful, it's hard to choose just one...but I obviously choose Antwerp :lol:


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Fizmo1337 said:


> Brussels isn't regarded as a beautiful city in Belgium to be honest so you can scrap that one of your list


hno:

Specially the Flemish are affraid of Brussels and they are very biased about it. More specific people from Bruges, wich is the most boring tourist trap in Belgium and probably Europe, have the tendency to hate Brussels without knowing the city.

It is also very sad to see that some Flemish think they have to export their biased and narrowminded idea's.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Bruges/Brügge is nowhere near being a tourist trap. You obviously haven't been to a single tourist trap yet (speaking 'bout places like Carcassone, Rothenburg, Venice,...).


Btw, I still think Prague gets the crown after all. There's nothing in the world that competes, almost objectively speaking. Paris might be grand, but it doesn't reach Prague's measures in natural beauty, diversification, architectural quality or visable history and architectural eras - but you can't compare 'em anyway. One might prefer this or that.

And yeah, it sucks there are only capitals in the poll, the question should be about the capital. But polls suck as well, so who cares.


PS: What the freck is Podgorica doing in that list? :sly:


----------



## reydelmundo (Apr 5, 2009)

Fizmo1337 said:


> Brussels isn't regarded as a beautiful city in Belgium to be honest so you can scrap that one of your list ^^.


A very typical narrow-minded reaction from "un petit Flamand de la province" who doesn't know anything about Brussels, except for the Grand-Place and the way from Gare du Nord to his office block.

Brussels is a very nice city, although it takes more of an effort to get to know it since it doesn't have that many stereotypical touristic highlights. The only instant tourist attraction it has is indeed the Grand-Place (truly the world's most beautiful town square). Apart from that you'll have to leave the beaten track to discover what the city has to offer: we have vibrant neighbourhoods with this typical, undiscribable "Brusseleir" atmosphere about them, we have one of the biggest Art Nouveau, Art Déco and Belle Epoque collections in Europe, beautiful parks, cute little squares tucked away where one won't expect it, etc. One can be walking down a broad avenue with traffic rushing by, turn around a corner and suddenly be surrounded by beautiful Art Nouveau town houses built around some ponds. The one minute one is walking down the city's most posh shopping boulevard while a couple of blocks further the neighbourhood has been taken over by a vibrant Congolese community. 

I'm not pretending that Brussels is THE most beautiful city in Europe, but it's definately worth a visit. People who are not looking for "instant satisfaction" and who are willing to take their time to discover a city should not be disappointed by Brussels. Of course you should see the Grand-Place and Manneken Pis when you're down here. But once you have, take the effort to discover the city centre's neighbourhoods (Dansaert, Saint-Géry, Sablon, Les Marolles) and the different boroughs (Schaerbeek, Saint-Gilles, Ixelles, Uccle, Watermael-Boitsfort, Woluwe, Koekelberg, Laeken). 

Brussels is really underrated because most of the tourists never even find their way to these places. Even most of the provincial Flemings don't have a clue about their existence.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

I voted for 11 cities.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Dzwonsson said:


> Well, why did someone set in the poll capitols only? There are a lot of truly interesting and beautiful cities in Europe, despite aren't capitols of the countries where they lie. And therefore I'm going to make my own list, where I situate places I visited only.
> 
> 1. Wrocław (Breslau), Poland
> 2. Prague, Czech Republic
> ...


1) Although the Poles did a incredible job lately to improve Wrocław it can't change the fact that especially the entire eastern and southeastern old town is lost. Huge Gründerzeit quarters around the old town were lost too. I don't think you got a complete picture of the city.
4) Dresden has a beautiful riverfront and nice outskirts, but lost its entire old town. But Dresden is nice if you like Commie blocks. 
6) Brussels was beautiful, but IMHO to many new building projects (EU) destroyed the former charm.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

reydelmundo said:


> A very typical narrow-minded reaction from "un petit Flamand de la province" who doesn't know anything about Brussels, except for the Grand-Place and the way from Gare du Nord to his office block.
> 
> Brussels is a very nice city, although it takes more of an effort to get to know it since it doesn't have that many stereotypical touristic highlights. The only instant tourist attraction it has is indeed the Grand-Place (truly the world's most beautiful town square). Apart from that you'll have to leave the beaten track to discover what the city has to offer: we have vibrant neighbourhoods with this typical, undiscribable "Brusseleir" atmosphere about them, we have one of the biggest Art Nouveau, Art Déco and Belle Epoque collections in Europe, beautiful parks, cute little squares tucked away where one won't expect it, etc. One can be walking down a broad avenue with traffic rushing by, turn around a corner and suddenly be surrounded by beautiful Art Nouveau town houses built around some ponds. The one minute one is walking down the city's most posh shopping boulevard while a couple of blocks further the neighbourhood has been taken over by a vibrant Congolese community.
> 
> ...


What's with all this Flemish-bashing? hno: As if there are no cities in "provincial Flanders"... Very arrogant reaction.

Allez votez FDF!


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

can we stop this please...and go back on topic!


----------



## reydelmundo (Apr 5, 2009)

Thermo said:


> What's with all this Flemish-bashing? hno: As if there are no cities in "provincial Flanders"... Very arrogant reaction.
> 
> Allez votez FDF!


Action, reaction. A Fleming who categorically tells foreigners not to visit my home city because it allegedly would be ugly, should expect an angry reaction from a Brusseler flying back into his face like a boomerang. I for instance don't like Bruges, but I have the decency to not go bashing it on a public forum. Accusing me of FDF sympathies isn't only silly, but above all highly inappropriate. And that's the last thing that I want to say about it, I don't wish to bother foreigners with our dull Belgo-Belgian quarrels any longer.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Good lord, you belgian people love each other 


About the cites...

The river, the hills, the history, the architecture, the food,... there's nothing like Lisbon


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

1.Paris
2.Paris
3.Paris
4.Paris
...


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

antigoon99 said:


> You have the big citys => London, Paris, Istanbul, Berlin, Barcelona, Madrid, Rome...
> 
> The "smaller" Big citys => Brussels, Amsterdam, Vienna, Milan, Torino, Nice, Lille, Frankfurt...
> 
> the small citys => Antwerp, Bruges, Ghent, Florence, Dresden, Sienna, Venice, The Hague, Stockholm, Bergen, Brodeau, Strabourg, Seivilla, Sienna, Bolonga, Verona, Trieste...


Milan should be 1 tier up. Nice, Lille and Torino 1 tier down and Stockholm also 1 tier up. Some of the small cities are "smaller than the others". In fact some are over 1 million still, while others are way smaller. Plus I'de say that a lot of cities are missing.

You got your population figures wrong...

tier 1: Megacities: London, Paris, Istanbul (10 million+)

tier2: Supercapitals: Milan, Madrid, Barcelona, Rome, Berlin (5 million+)

tier 3: Brussels, Amsterdam, Vienna, Stockholm, Frankfurt (2 million+)

tier 4: Torino, Nice, Lille, Sevilla, Dresden, Bordeaux, The Hague, Antwerp (1 million+)

tier 5: Florence, Bologna, Ghent, Sienna, Venice, Bergen, Verona, Trieste, Strasbourg, Bruges (under 1 million)


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Anderson Geimz said:


> Milan should be 1 tier up. Nice, Lille and Torino 1 tier down and Stockholm also 1 tier up. Some of the small cities are "smaller than the others". In fact some are over 1 million still, while others are way smaller. Plus I'de say that a lot of cities are missing.
> 
> You got your population figures wrong...
> 
> ...


^^ when did Barcelona became a capitol? And in Berlin, Roma and Milan there don't live 5 million people, let's say about 4 million.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

It's the capital of Catalunya...(obviously...)

No, let's not "say", but let's define. Milan easily has 5 million under most definitions and Rome is getting there (unofficially it has 5 million, as well as according to the broadest definition). Berlin also has 5 million in it's broadest definition.

not what this thread is about anyway...


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

off-topic: 

Antwerp is the capital of Antwerp
Bruges is the capital of West-Flanders
Ghent is the capital of East-Flanders
Strasbourg is the capital of the Elzas
Venice is the capital of te province of Venice
...

almost all these city's are capitols of something...


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

hix said:


> hno:
> 
> Specially the Flemish are affraid of Brussels and they are very biased about it. More specific people from Bruges, wich is the most boring tourist trap in Belgium and probably Europe, have the tendency to hate Brussels without knowing the city.
> 
> It is also very sad to see that some Flemish think they have to export their biased and narrowminded idea's.


Brugge compared with Brussels is heaven... Is not a place for young people but is the best place to rest.

Brussels has some nice buildings but well. I have been there many times and I'm sorry, is quite ugly...


----------

